

Mark Cuban's Rules For Startups - dpapathanasiou
http://www.blogmaverick.com/2008/03/09/my-rules-for-startups/

======
cglee
Walk around handing out $100 bills?

That is not how I would want to be appreciated, as an employee. It would make
me feel even more of a mental prostitute. If I loved my job and was being
compensated fairly, how would a few hundred bucks help me.

I'm nitpicking though, since I do agree with the point of making it fun for
employees. Just don't disrespect them in the process.

~~~
dpapathanasiou
Don't knock until you've tried it (i.e., been on the receiving end).

I worked on a trading floor of a major i-bank, and the head equity trader
would do this.

The guys getting the bills (other traders) are making six figures in salaries,
more in bonuses, yet they always loved those unexpected c-notes.

~~~
cglee
I think it would depend on the attitude of the person dispensing the cash. If
it was in good natured fun, I can see it being great. If it's meant as a
serious bonus/reward, I can see it backfiring.

Like I said before, I agree w/ the general idea of making a fun environment
for your employees.

